# Topics > Toys >  ePawn Arena, video game and board game and baby robots, ePawn, robotic games, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - ePawn

----------


## Airicist

ePawn Arena: the next-generation gaming experience

Published on May 12, 2015




> when video game and board game meet and have baby robots

----------


## Airicist

ePawn Arena, the connected gaming board, live on Kickstater on July 7th

Published on Jun 24, 2015




> The ePawn arena is a new breed of game console that combines mobile video games, board games and interactive robots-toys.

----------

